# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] Quand la musique est bonne

## Gana

AH NON ! Je sais que c'est mal, mais là je suis super jaloux. Pourquoi est-ce que Dailymotion a droit à des fans aussi géniaux et inventifs que Nadine ? Quoi, vous ne connaissez pas Nadine ? Peut être que vous connaissez alors gigize59fr... J'aimerai bien qu'elle compose une chanson pour Canard PC, je propose donc de faire une pétition.
 

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Ash

J'ai des envies de violence tout à coup...

----------


## Arseur

::mellow:: 

C'est... C'est un fake... C'est pas possible autrement...

----------


## JuBoK

Mon dieu, où va la vieillesse ?

----------


## Graine

Mon Dieu,Ca me rend malade.Y a des gens qui ont encore moins de talents que moi...Ou va le monde

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Le rythme dans la peau.

----------


## ERISS

Pitié!  ::'(:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Elle a un phrasé assez étrange, dans sa façon d'accentuer certains mots qui n'en auraient pas besoin. Étrange, c'est le mot que j'utiliserais pour la qualifier, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Hellzed

Mais c'est ma mère !

----------


## Theor

Dans la lignée de :

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Dans la lignée de :


Fixed.

----------


## CoolZ-Ro

C'est quand l'ouverture de la chasse, le fusil est déjà prêt....

----------


## Therapy2crew

Je comprends pas un mot de ce qu'elle raconte au début.

----------


## promiscuite

ça fout un de ces gros bad dès le matin(ou plutôt à midi..), avec les vieux sons midi... c'est vraiment triste.

----------


## Sergueï

Celui là a la rigueur il est rigolo, l'autre par contre elle fait peur. J'espère ne jamais atteindre ce degrés d'inactivité qui me ferai prendre Dailymotion comme un ami...

Mais en même temps, je signe la pétition, je me demande quelle chanson elle pourrai bien dédicacer à Cpc  ::P:

----------


## afterburner

Bon là vu qu'on est sur la bonne pente (inclinaison 95%), je me sens obligé de sortir ma Fatality... Attention les yeux et les oreilles. Les bidochons are alive!

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Celui là a la rigueur il est rigolo, l'autre par contre elle fait peur. J'espère ne jamais atteindre ce degrés d'inactivité qui me ferai prendre Dailymotion comme un ami...
> 
> Mais en même temps, je signe la pétition, je me demande quelle chanson elle pourrai bien dédicacer à Cpc


Une histoire de croûtons et d'urètres il me semble, par contre il faut qu'on se cotise.




> 


Moi qui me plains de mon absence de décorations sur mes murs, me voilà rassuré.

----------


## eMKa

Euh...

Je vais demander la fermture de Daily, comme ça elle s'arrêtera cette malade  ::mellow:: 

Elle soutien Lorie en plus ! !  ::ninja::

----------


## Merguez

Ah mes amis de daily !!!

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Bon là vu qu'on est sur la bonne pente (inclinaison 95%), je me sens obligé de sortir ma Fatality... Attention les yeux et les oreilles. Les bidochons are alive!


Les Deschiens ont rien inventé, vraiment.

Mais eux ils font quand même moins peur que la Dailywoman.

----------


## Madval

Salaud ! C'est moi qui vous ai fait découvrir gigize hier ! hoo Daiillyyy lalala !!! C'te tube.

----------


## Niklaos

Je suis chokay !! J'ai jamais compris comment des gens pouvaient faire ce genre de "choses".
Vivement qu'un fan de CPC fasse un truc dans le même genre !

----------


## mrFish

J'ai même pas osé tout regardé juste quelques secondes ont suffit à chaque fois.
Un léger sentiment de pitié et de honte  ::mellow::

----------


## Hargn

> Mon dieu, où va la vieillesse ?



J'aurais bien une réponse toute faite qui irait à merveille ami à moustache.

----------


## JuBoK

> J'aurais bien une réponse toute faite qui irait à merveille ami à moustache.


Vas-y on sait jamais :naif:

Je viens de regarder les autres vidéos, y en a qui ont vraiment pas peur  ::mellow::

----------


## Arseur

*Je l'aime à courir*_envoyé par gigize59fr_

Oh punaise.

----------


## Aghora

Et lui ça compte ?



*Aces High - Iron Maiden*

----------


## Theor

Oh mon dieu ! Comment c'est possible !?!

----------


## zabuza

Elle me fait de la peine.;(

----------


## Wicked Style

C'est un buzz, un fake, c'est pas possible, c'est beaucoup trop gros...

Nan j'arrive pas a y croire...

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

> Et lui ça compte ?
> 
> 
> 
> *Aces High - Iron Maiden*


You, sir, you, you win ! 

Roh putain comment je suis choqué  ::):

----------


## sucemoncabot

Insoutenable, vous avez pu tenir jusqu'au bout?

----------


## Sergueï

Non, pas moi  ::P:  

Comment des personnes somme toute à la base "normale" peuvent prendre du plaisir à se ridiculiser sur Internet ?! Entre potes un soir d'ivresse je veux bien, mais mettre ça sur internet en espérant que quelqu'un y trouve un intérêt, c'est chaud...

----------


## Gérard le Canard

c est bon, je retourne dormir. avec vos videos en chanson, m avez coupe l appetit

----------


## CorH

Au secours, je crois que je vais vom** beuargh... trop tard !

----------


## b0b0

C'est facile de se moquer de ma soeur.  ::'(:

----------


## J-D

La drogue c'est mal. Il faut pas y toucher les enfants. ::ninja::

----------


## spleen00

Elle a gagner... arghhh !

----------


## FIVE-one

Dans la meme serie du petit castra :

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=GXvTFSwjNts

----------


## elciosss

Insoutenable . . .

----------


## tb-51

C'est l'intention qui compte ( moi je dis ça , juste parce que je chante aussi mal qu'eux  :;):  )

----------

